# Sir Vape is OPEN over Easter



## Sir Vape (24/3/16)

*
Hey guys

Just to let you know that we are open over Easter. Please see below dates and times:

Friday 25th March 2016 - 9:00 till 13:00
Saturday 26th March 2016 - 9:00 till 13:00
Monday 28th March 2016 - 9:00 till 13:00

Sir Vape wishes you an awesome Easter 

The Sir's*​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

